# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج مواقيت الصلاة (توقيت شيعي + اذان شيعي)

## نصرالله

برنامج مواقيت الصلاة (توقيت شيعي + اذان شيعي)




 

البرنامج من صنع أحد الأخوان المحترمين (أبو علي) والنسخة تجريبية
وهي تحت التطوير وهو يرحب بإقتراحاتكم وملاحظاتكم لتطويره

صفحة البرنامج:http://mawaqeet.googlepages.com/index.htm

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## نصرالله

مشكورين على الرد

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووو

----------


## صالح 48

أكثر من رائع
آجرك الله

----------


## نصرالله

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/346-Thanks.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اصالة الشرق

اتمنى ان البرنامج يعمل معي هنا بالغربه لاني محتاج له كثيراً.....

بارك الله فيكم....

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## klf49

شكرا غفر الله لك

----------


## king of love

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## pinko0o

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته // 

البرنامج مايشتغل // 

وياريت احصل هذا البرنامج ،،، محتاجته كثير كثير // وغفر الله لكم جميعا // 

تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يعطيك العافية على النقل . . 
جهود مباركة .
دوووووم وافينا بالجديد .
موفق

----------


## دمعة فرح

البرنامج ما يشتغل!! لييييييييييييش؟

----------


## swedahmad

اخي اين الصفحه غير شغاله وشكرا

----------


## الاستاذ الأول

الرابط غير صحيح وشكرا

----------


## tozoon

يسملوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ابن الباشا

الرابط غير صحيح

----------


## الاماراتي

بالفعل الوصلة لا تعمل اخي الفاضل

----------


## musamusa

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل

----------


## love1014

يا اخي وين الرد قنالك الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## missyou

http://praytime.info/index.php

برنامج ممتاز للاذان والصلاة 

تحياتي

----------


## malnasser2008

Thanks

----------


## المحنك

الصفحة لا تعمل

----------


## المحنك

طيب كيف انزله على الجهاز

----------


## كوين روز

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد الهاشمي

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك ولو البرنامج ماانفتح عندي لحد الان بس مشكور على هذي المبادره الطيبه

----------


## خليل أكبر

السلام عليكم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
شباب الوصله لا تعمل 
وشكرا

----------


## لحن الغرام

برنامج اكثر من رآئع
سلمت يمناك على جميل طرحك 
ربي يعطيك العافيه..’

----------


## @Abu Ali@

يسلموااااااااااااااا على الطرح

----------


## zuheer

اللهم صاي على محمد الّ محمد 

الرابط لايعمل

----------


## sadmanalone

thax

----------


## توم سوير

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## مولى علي

هل أنا قديم أم الرابط قديم لماذا الرابط لا يعمل عندي شكراً على كل حال 
بس ارجوكم حطوا روابط شغالة الله عليكم

----------


## أبو الطاهر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## AJ_ASK

Not fauond

----------


## am-wala

الرابط مايشتغل عندي

----------


## امير الفؤاد7

شكرا اخويه العزيز على هذا يحفضك الله

----------


## ddhaif

thanks

----------


## sawah7

شكرا

----------


## jawad65

mashkourrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## jawad65

salammmmmmmmmmmm , i'm trying to enter the site , but i couldn't , any advise ? mashkourin

----------


## ناصر الزهراء

عفوا لم استطيع اجد البرنامج لانه يعطيني لايمكن الوصول الى هذه الصفحه

----------


## خليل أكبر

جزاكم الله خيرا ببركت الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## خليل أكبر

يسلموا جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## خليل أكبر

بس احبائي الرابط لا يعمل شكرا

----------


## كريم أهل البيت

الله سبحانه وتعالى يوفقكم لكل خير ويدفع عنكم كل شر وكثر الله من أمثالكم وقضى حوائجكم

----------

